

Writing in the 21st Century: Essay for Sale - mustafakidd
http://timkreider.com/downloads/up-in-the-air-new-essay-for-download/

======
mustafakidd
Mr. Kreider's work was linked on the front page recently so I thought it
appropriate to 1. expose more people to his work and 2. talk about his idea to
try and make a living as a writer in the 21st century by selling his essays at
99cents a pop.

